# twin A- small in stomach???



## SaraM

Hi everyone - so i went for a growth scan today - which i do every 2 weeks and they mentioned something about 1 baby measuring small in the stomach but they rnt sure if it means anything - it could also just be the positioning but they want to keep monitoring it. obviously now im really nervous that something could be wrong. does anyone have any insight on this?? i just dont understand what it means if he is small in the stomach....


----------



## chloe11

what were ur measurements hun? have u compared it to a chart? maybe they are only slightly smaller and nothing to worry about! i know they said one of my twins was slightly smaller around that area that they would hope but they were not worried at all?? and i still have my monthly scan they didnt seem worried enough to say fortnightly ones! 

anyways i hope someone can be more helpful hun 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## indifference

I had this exact thing. Scan revealed reduced abdominal circumference and I was sent up to the day unit to be monitored for a couple hours. 

Was scanned again 2 weeks later and all was fine. At 29 weeks they don't really have a massive amount of room to manouver and it can be difficult for the sonographer to get a good measurement if they are all squished in there. 

I was told that small bellies meant they weren't getting enough food through the placenta. They advised that as all the other measurements were fine it would be unlikely that there is a problem, I guess it would be a slightly different story if other measurements were off too?

All in all, try not to worry. Easier said that done I know as I was completly TERRIFIED for those 2 weeks. But all turned out good in the end :)


----------



## SaraM

Thank you so much for the replies - it was more reassuring. i dont know the measurements I just know that both babies weight 2 '10. Considering they've both grown since my last scan its prob nothing to worry about but I just cant help it.


----------



## indifference

((hugs))

Completely know what you mean about worry!!

I was a massive terrified bag of nerves from week 8 (when we found out it was twins) until 10:39 on the 29th sept 2011 (1 minute before they were born). Then a whole new terror took over!!!


----------



## SaraM

all other measurements r fine and im just assuming it was the positioning. do u have boy girl twins?? thats what im having. so ur baby turned out totally fine - even with this scare?? im know one is always going to be smaller then the other but my boy was always the bigger one and now hes the one whos lagging and they said that boys r usually bigger. im really not a big worrier in general - but i just wish sometimes they wouldnt say things until they had more info.


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Sara 

Just to give you some reassurance...... at 28 weeks I found out my little boy was measuring 1lb and 1/2 less than my girl after always being the big twin. He had something called an absent EDF which meant the blood flow thru his placenta cord was restricted. 

To cut a very long story short...... I was scanned weekly, monitored 3x a week and still he only put minimal weight on. At 34+4 weeks we decided it was best to get him out so I had my babies by csec. Callum weighed 3lb 8oz and Darcie weighed 5lb 1/2oz. 

Needless to say by looking at my pic, he was totally fine :) he had a blast of oxygen when he was born but other than that breathed happily on his own. They were in SCBU for 3 weeks but were the biggest there and apart from a bit of jaundice they were perfectly fine. Callum is a very happy, and I feel somewhat advanced little boy :) and is catching up fast with his sis. 

I was so scared at 28 weeks that everything was gonna go wrong but the hospital were fabulous and even though they kinda give you worst case scenario, did manage to keep me sane. As did all the lovely ladies on here :)

Stay positive, make sure you are in a happy mood everyday and your lil ones will be fine. I wish you all the best for the future, Kel xx


----------



## SaraM

Thank you Kelly - really appreciate the reassurance!! im so happy ur boy is doing well!! ur babies are adorable.


----------



## indifference

SaraM said:


> all other measurements r fine and im just assuming it was the positioning. do u have boy girl twins?? thats what im having. so ur baby turned out totally fine - even with this scare?? im know one is always going to be smaller then the other but my boy was always the bigger one and now hes the one whos lagging and they said that boys r usually bigger. im really not a big worrier in general - but i just wish sometimes they wouldnt say things until they had more info.

Yep, boy'n'girl! 

Both turned out totally fine. It was my girlie who we had the scare with, all other scans we had after were fine. When born she was 5lb2 and he was 6lb. Like the other person, she had to have a quick blast of oxygen at birth and only spent a few hours in the NICU before she was back with us on the ward. She's always been the smaller twin, she's about 3lb behind him now, but more advanced in many other ways! She's following a percentile and is doing well so no issues. 

I too hate it when they worry you unneccesarily, as much as I like to be in the loop at all times, I also appreciate it when they give me all the facts rather than being rushed off for monitoring.


----------



## red mom2b

Keep in mind too that they are measuring the difference of millimeters. 

Last week at a growth scan they told me baby B was 5 lb 10 oz, but they remeasured and then said 6lb 2 oz. It's good that they are keeping an eye on your situation, but don't let it get you all worked up.


----------



## brooke28

I had this problem with my boy/girl twins. My daughter stopped growing well at 28 weeks and lagged behind by over a pound. I was monitored closely 3 times a week.
It was decided that she needed to come out no later than 36 weeks, but my water broke spontaneously at 34 weeks.
My girl was 3 lbs 12 oz, and my boy was 5 lbs. so quit a difference. My girl did face some challenges, due to her lack of development. She lost down to 2 lb 10 oz, and stayed in the NICU 17 days. But she is now a very healthy, and active 3 month old, who has just about caught up with her brother!


----------



## SaraM

wow that is so encouraging! the dr doesnt seem too concerned right now and said they wont recheck it again for another 3 weeks to avoid any unnecessary concerns. although she did say that the girl who is 2'15 is getting more fluid then the boy who is 2'10 - so that she is concerned about and will monitor again in 2 weeks- do u know if u had that problem?? did they know what was causing it? i just hope he keeps growing so i dont have to deliver early (as tempting as that is...) so happy to hear ur girl is catching up at only 3 months - thx for ur reply.


----------



## brooke28

My little girls placenta started to calcify earlier than it was supposed to. They never could find a reason why. And her placenta and her brothers ended up fusing together. So it was almost like they shared. And he was getting more nutrients, blood, etc. as a result.
Yes, he had more fluid than her as well after this happened, although hers always stayed within normal ranges. Just less than his.
They checked her kidneys because of this, but all was fine.
She was just an itty bitty. 
She is still quite small for her age. She is 8 lbs. 12 oz at 3 months, and her brother is 10 lbs. 14 oz. but she is the stronger one of the two. She can definitely hold her own! Lol


----------

